

NYU student sells company after grad - trevor99
http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/22/fancy-reportedly-buys-samplrs-com-to-beef-up-its-artisanal-food-business/

======
melkisch
It's cool. We see more and more NYC related stories on HN these days!

